# carona



## mamaLidia

lo veo mucho en textos de Brasil, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

No sé la palabra en español pero por el inglés podrás ver su significado.

vea aquí la frase levar a alguien en coche.(give sb a lift)
lift = carona


----------



## jazyk

Em alguns (poucos, acho) países diz-se aventón.


----------



## Brabol

Taí uma palavra que desconheço sua tradução em espanhol, a não ser na Colombia: *chance*. Dáme un chance = me dá uma carona. Já ouvi falar (em spanglish) *dáme un ride*...


----------



## César Lasso

Olá!

Não conhecia "carona" mas, pelo que tenho lido, é o que aqui em Portugal chamam "boleia" (dar boleia).

Em espanhol não temos um substantivo como o inglés "lift" ou "ride" ou o português "carona", "boleia". Portanto, utilizamos o verbo "llevar".

"?No tienes coche? Pues, si quieres, te llevo yo"

?Me llevas hasta una boca de metro?

Também poderia ser utilizado o verbo "acercar" (aproximar):

?Quieres que te acerque a tu casa?

Saludos,
César


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

De mi parte he escuchado tanto aventón como "llevar". Ejemplos:
1. Podrías llevarme hoy ? (más usado)
2. Podrías darme un aventón ?


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Corríjanme:
Una cosa es "fazer carona" (pedir ser llevado) y otra es "dar carona" (llevar a alguien que lo pide), no?

En Argentina:
Fazer carona = hacer dedo
Dar carona = llevar / levantar a alguien

Práctica últimamente en desuso, debido a la creciente inseguridad urbana.

¿Cómo se le dice en portugués a la persona que hace dedo?
Creo que en español tampoco sé la palabra. Me sale "mochilero" pero no es exactamente esa palabra.

Saludos


----------



## Alentugano

Lucia Adamoli said:


> Corríjanme:
> Una cosa es "fazer carona" (pedir ser llevado) y otra es "dar carona" (llevar a alguien que lo pide), no?
> 
> En Argentina:
> Fazer carona = hacer dedo
> Dar carona = llevar / levantar a alguien



 Hola Lucia,
acho que se diz "_pedir carona". _Em Portugal seria _"pedir boléia"._




Lucia Adamoli said:


> ¿Cómo se le dice en portugués a la persona que hace dedo?
> Creo que en español tampoco sé la palabra. Me sale "mochilero" pero no es exactamente esa palabra.



Segundo o dicionário Aurélio, a pessoa que viaja dessa forma chama-se _carona _ou _caroneiro_.


----------



## Vanda

Alen, já o disse: caroneiro ou carona. 
Ex.: Você vai ao centro da cidade hoje?
Oba, então me dá uma carona que já estou atrasada!

Já o mochileiro, apesar de normalmente ser também um caroneiro, a definição vai mais longe.
Mochileiro


> - é um viajante independente, que organiza suas viagens por conta própria, dando ênfase ao conhecimento, aventura e diversão. Geralmente, utiliza meios de hopedagens mais econômicos e costuma fazer viagens mais longas.


Aquela meninada européia que enche os _hostels _em julho são os verdadeiros mochileiros.


----------



## Vin Raven

Vanda said:


> Já o mochileiro, apesar de normalmente ser também um caroneiro, a definição vai mais longe.
> Mochileiro
> 
> 
> 
> - é um viajante independente, que organiza suas viagens por conta própria, dando ênfase ao conhecimento, aventura e diversão. Geralmente, utiliza meios de *hopedagens *mais econômicos e costuma fazer viagens mais longas.
Click to expand...

Se-calhar era ho*s*pedagens que queriam ai dizer?
(Sempre um problem quando se usa um Wiki como se fosse um dicionário, eu corrijo.)

To _hitchhike _and _hitchhiker _in english.


----------



## bellep

hola! en españa se diria hacer autostop también. y si, tiene razón quien dijo que lo correcto es decir "pegar carona" y no "fazer carona".

saludos a todos!


----------



## Vanda

Well, Vin eu teria dito hospedagens, mas como eu colei do wiki, nem notei que não estava correto!


----------



## magdala

bellep said:


> hola! en españa se diria hacer autostop también. y si, tiene razón quien dijo que lo correcto es decir "pegar carona" y no "fazer carona".
> 
> saludos a todos!


 
Exactamente! en Español pedir carona es hacer autostop. En mi niñez (con mis padres) y en mi juventud, me harté de viajar en autostop. Ahora se ve muy poco por aqui. Es una pena porque era un excelente medio de hacer amistades y de viajar grátis.
Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

En España no se dice "aventón" ? tanto para dar quanto para pedir ?


----------



## magdala

Yo nunca escuché esa expresión. Quizá se use en América latina.


----------



## Jaén

Ricardo Tavares said:


> En España no se dice "aventón" ? tanto para dar quanto para pedir ?





magdala said:


> Yo nunca escuché esa expresión. Quizá se use en América latina.


Hasta donde sé, sólo se usa en México.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Aclaro un poquito más ya que las intervenciones anteriores son bastante correctas.
La modalidad de solicitar un viaje haciendo señas a los conductores que pasan, en inglés (por lo menos en USA) 'hitchhiking', recibió internacionalmente el nombre de auto-stop.
En Argentina y seguramente otros paises de Sudamérica, "hacer dedo". 
El término* carona* en Brasil incluye esa práctica, pero según creo es mucho más amplio, ya que puede referirse a cualquier caso en que un conductor lleva un pasajero como favor, pudiendo tratarse de amigos, vecinos, familiares o desconocidos. No conozco un término amplio como *carona *en español. Quizás el mexicano 'aventón' se use con esa amplitud. Aquí en el cono sur no se usa.  En Uruguay, por proximidad con Brasil, creo que se usa a veces _carona_.


----------

